# CYCLOGEST AND SWIMMING/rhesus neg question too!



## dubai1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how long the cyclogest pessaries take to be absorbed into the body? Just had my BFP against all the odds on first time IVF despite being told I definately needed an egg donor, had POF, an FSH of 22.3 at worst but managed to get it to 8.28 by leaving my old job! Having crap embryos and a dodgy ET!!Having overcome the first set of HUGE hurdles I d like to know about the pessaries as living in Dubai it gets pretty hot but dont want to do any damage by washing away any valuable progesterone when having a dip in the pool .

Also am rhesus neg. Does anyone know when you should have anti -d injections for this?
any advice much appreciated and good luck to all.The 2ww is hell!
Anna x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

Congratulations on your BFP   

The progesterone from cyclogest is absorbed into your body within about 20-30mins but I can't see how by having a swim it would wash away anyway   Sure you'll be absolutely fine having a swim 

As for when to have anti-d injections, I think you need to speak with your consultant as we're not medically trained to answer that.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Anna,
Congratulations on your BFP! My god what  wonderful news after everything you went through.
I remember asking my consultant if I could carry on swimming during 2ww, she said yes after the first 3 days carry on as normal just don't lift stuff or do strenuous exercise. She never told me to wait for a while after putting cyclogest in.It is indeed very quickly absorbed, much more so that the side effect it gives us! 
A dip in the pool to feel fresher might actually do you good! 
As for injection regarding rhesus neg, as natasha said only the doc can answer.
I am rhesus neg so if I ever go the stage of BFP I would be interested to know what your doc says. I have heard and read that for first baby it does not matter so much if you don't get injection, but it is a big problem for second pregnancy as by then you would have fabricated the antibodies , during your first pregnancy, if your first baby is a different rhesus from you. I also heard that lately you can have a special test done , maybe during amniocenthesis , although I am sure it is a test on the baby while inside you , apart from amnio, where they can take some blood from the placenta or something and from the results know if your baby is the same rhesus as you or not so that if it is then no need for injecting while pregnant and better for baby. Something along those lines . Sorry I am not more specific but at the time did not take note. I just remember that research has come up with better way to deal with the rhesus problem so that no unecessary injecting is done.
Please let me know any news you get on this subject?   
I wish you the best 9 months,
Future Mummy


----------



## Joyce (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi 

Firstly congratulations on your BFP.

I am 18 weeks pregnant (2nd cycle of IVF) and I am Rhesus Negative.  I have to have the Anti D Injection at 28 weeks and 34 weeks.

All the best with your pregnancy.


Joy xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!

I 'think' the cyclogest takes about 20 minutes, I remember my nurse saying something to this effect as I was worried on my first IVF that when I went to the loo (no 2!) that there were sometimes traces of the nasty little bullets! So you shoudl be ok if you leave it say an hour.

I'm also rhesus neg, and I have just had an anti-d shot this week, however this was because I had a nasty scare on wednesday where I started bleeding (scan showed baby is ok. thank god), As I have also had ectopics they thought it was best that I have an anti-d shot now. They tols me it lasts about 6 weeks and I will get another at 24 and 36 weeks assuming there are no other bleeding problems in 6 weeks time (let's hope not).

Best thing you can do is ask your midwife/gyn as they will know what is best for you.


----------



## dubai1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thank you all tons for your advice.It is my 2nd pregnancy (first ended in m/c and had anti-d shot after,15 years ago) so just concerned when I would need it in this pregnancy.My consultant said 32 and half weeks which doesn't seem right to me?
Fingers crossed for everyone
Anna x


----------

